# Imac G3 qui ne démarre plus



## Hakton (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
je vais d'abord vous expliquez toute la p'tite histoire :
un jour je formatais le p'tit iMac G3 quand ma soeur l'a forcé à quitté...
Maintenant quand je veux démarrer le mac il met une planète bleu et ne démarre plus.
Que dois-je faire ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Novembre 2006)

D&#233;marre en enfon&#231;ant la touche Alt jusqu'&#224; ce que tu ait le choix des disque de d&#233;marrage. Tu s&#233;lectionne, et clique sur la fl&#232;che qui va vers la droite.

Est-ce qu'il y &#224; encore un syst&#232;me d'exploitation (Mac OS) sur le disque dur ?
Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut que tu mettes un disque d'installation dans le lecteur du iMac, et il te faut d&#233;marrer en enfon&#231;ant la touche c jusqu'&#224; ce qu'il ce passe quelque chose.


----------



## Hakton (23 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour ton aide  ^^
Oui, il y a encore un système d'exploitation et ça marche avc alt,
mais par contre, quand je redémarre l'ordi ça metr toujours la planète bleu...
Comment fait-on pour l'enlever ? Quel est le problème ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Novembre 2006)

En fait la plan&#232;te bleu veut dire que ton ordinateur essaye de d&#233;marrer un MacOS depuis le r&#233;seau. (utile lorsque ton iMac est install&#233; dans une ferme d'ordinateurs.)

Pour rem&#233;dier &#224; cela, il te faut s&#233;lectionner ton disque dur sur lequel il y &#224; MacOS pour qu'il y aille directement lors du d&#233;marrage. 

Pour faire &#231;a, rendez-vous dans ton Tableau de Bord/D&#233;marrage. Tu s&#233;lectionne ton disque dur, et tu red&#233;marre pour voir si &#231;a &#224; bien march&#233;.

Voil&#224; :love:


----------



## Hakton (23 Novembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup Leyry, tout fonctionne correctement maintenant !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Novembre 2006)

On est l&#224; pour &#231;a


----------

